# Stray, Feral or wanderer



## fanwoodguy

I have enjoyed the company of cats for the past 25 years and they do seem to find our home. There has been a new cat in the yard for the past 6 weeks that I finally figured out is an un neutered male. He approaches the patio door, sniffs noses with my 2 cats, and then hangs out. He will not permit any approach other than up to about 4 feet but accepts and eats cat food when offered. I can't tell if he is any of the type in the subject line. I posted a found ad and asked around the neighborhood but no luck. I want to be cautious with this because last year I took in a one eyed sick looking fellow who was in pretty bad shape. The rescue group advised the humane approach due to the injury and illness and 10 days later someone posted all over the street signs about their missing one eyed, previously injured cat. This guy looks OK so he could be just a wanderer seeking a handout. Any advice or thoughts.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Wow, that is so sad about the cat with one eye. I a bit nift that a rescue would encourage the euthanization
of that cat. Ive rescued lots of very sick cats and rarely do they not respond to medical care. Im sorry you had to go thru that.

Most cats acting like the one you described is a dumped abandoned cat that is starting to go feral to survive. My rule of thumb is if your cat ends up in my yard and is not spayed or neutered then Im going to get the cat trapped and s/n, vaccinated and ear tipped.

With the economy the way it is, a lot of people heartlessly dump their animals (this is happening to horses even!) You obviously have a big heart. I would trap this guy. after s/n and release then continue to feed him daily. 

There are stickies at the top of the feral cat section with ideas for shelters, how to tame feral or semi feral kitties, etc.

Thanks for being such a kind soul. Feral, semi feral, abandoned outdoor cats are the least helped in the rescue community. You are making this cats life a bit easiier with your help.


----------



## fanwoodguy

Thanks for the response. Cats end up in my suburban yard because I have no fence, no dog and a water source from the fish pond. There have been many cats passing through but I have to believe this guy is a dump job because he just keeps showing up at waiting at the door. He spooks when he sees people that are clearly not "his" people. He got to within a foot of me last night, sniffed noses with my two cats at the door then moved on to where ever he spends the night. 

He will not enter the trap despite his hunger but I want to get him vet checked and neutered if he is going to continue to hang around. I have a feeling once he is inside and safe the behavoir will change, then I can foster him until we can find him a more permenant home. The nose count in my house is capped at 2 but we can foster for a bit.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Make sure your hav a heart trap is covered except for the opening. Wire the door of the trap open. Start feeding him in the trap. First put the food dish right at the opening. Put very yummy cat food and get him use to eating there. Then start inching the bowl back. Till he is use to eating in the trap. Then when your ready and have a vet appt made set the trap. 

That is how we get those hard to convince Toms to go in a trap. Dont rush this process. If you try to set the trap too soon, and he manages to escape, a lot of cats refuse to be fooled again. Be sure and tip his ear if your not totally convinced you will bring him around to being an indoor cat.

Keep us posted. Sounds like a nice cat


----------



## fanwoodguy

Appreciate the advice. I would prefer to help him find his civilized side, if he were really feral I would probably only see his tail as he ran away. My town has an regulation that does not permit feeding any animals so at some point continuing to leave food will cause a problem with one of the neighbors, one that I would rather avoid. As long as he keeps to a schedule and he wants to eat he has to tolerate me sitting nearby. That should draw him in. Also he gets to see with my female cat rubbing her human. I don't know how cats learn but that should send a message that I am not a threat. 
Lexi, the female, was a stray also but she decided in a day that a house was better than the yard and became a lap cat within a week.


----------



## Whaler

time and patience. eventually, if you put in the time, even the most feral of cats will warm up to you to some degree.

i posted this link in a different thread http://www.straypetadvocacy.org/socializing_a_feral_cat.html imo some of the tips can be helpful even when you are dealing with one that is still free roaming

stick with it, you are doing a good thing


----------



## fanwoodguy

Thanks for the advice, I have read most of what is out there. This guy will present a bit of a challenge. He didn't show for a few days then came back last evening after the neighborhood activity quieted down for the night. Clearly something spooked him when he was gone, that close approach we were working toward went from 2 feet to half the yard. But he has me trained well, he looks in the door, meows, then backs up to wait for the food. My 2 cats don't even pay attention any more, he has become part of the landscape.

He will avoid the food entirely if it is near the trap so for now I will just feed him. If I get ambitious I will construct a drop trap from some PVC pipe and netting and give that a try. If we get a rain storm I might get him in the garage because he has no fear of that space and will walk in if he smells food. I figure it might be easier to catch him then because the door movement doesn't bother him at all and he has already marked several items in the garage when I wasn't looking. 

In the meantime he is getting a regular meal and that is a good thing.


----------



## fanwoodguy

So this guy who I am going to call Mooch (because he seems to have perfected mooching a meal) came back last night, received his evening meal, sniffed noses with my male through the screen and then took a nap on the patio. I decided to up the stakes a bit and went outside to sit. He continued to nap, moved to my left to have a look, then to the front, finally to the right. All in all he stuck around for an hour. Body language was better (he yawned, stretched and groomed while I was present instead of being hunkered down) but still no closer than 2 feet and absolutely no way is he going into a trap. It appears he got into another fight given the new scratch on his face so I really want to get him out of circulation. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## LadyK

Sounds like he is becoming more comfortable around you. I don't have any other suggestions about the trap, but hopefully someone else has some tips. Maybe he will eventually let you pet him and pick him up someday... and then you could quickly get him in a carrier or something. Or maybe not.  But keep us posted on Mooch!


----------



## Mitts & Tess

For feral cats who wont let us touch them when injured we put fish mox in their food. Its an antibiotic. Google it for the amount my cheat sheet is in storage or Id tell you how much. When ferals are injured I give them Evo canned food. Healthy and excellent source of protein to help their recovery.


----------



## fanwoodguy

Well Mooch didn't show up for a few days, but now has made an evening meal stop part of his routine. As long as there is a barrier between us, he will get very close (screen or window) but once the door opens, he is gone. I did an experiment a few days ago, leaving the patio door open and placing my other cats in a locked room. Mooch came into the room about 4 feet, sat for a bit and left. Probably not the best idea but he seems to know the back of the house well. We never see him during the day, only at dusk when he naps on the patio and eats if we see him. He will eat a full can in about 90 seconds. 
The plan now is to get him used to the regular feeding time, then scale back the amount so he enters the trap. Right now the trap is next to the food, but never opened. He seems to have had prior experience with a trap and gets nervous around it. 
This is going to take much longer that I thought.


----------



## Tutubean

A friend of mine just adopted a kitten who must have been let go recently from a family of people, because she was way too sweet for a long-time feral/barncat. She kept coming and coming and coming, so now she's theirs.


----------



## fanwoodguy

Well Mooch is clearly spooked and will not come near the house if someone is out. If the trap is placed he will simply ignore the food and leave. Obviously in his wanderings something happened, although he still comes by every evening to drink out of the pond. It appears this guy is moving further away from people rather than closer, too bad. To think 5 days ago he was eating right next to me.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

What a set back. Someone must of done a number on him. Keep trying. Cats can change their minds pretty quick. He may figure out your the one person worth trusting. You never know!

Tutubean that is heartwarming about your friends rescing the kitten.


----------



## fanwoodguy

Well we were away for a total of 8 days, divided in 2 parts so Mooch wasn't fed. It didn't seem to change him one bit. We came back, opened the patio door, turned on the light and in 5 minutes there he was. He ate 2 full cans of food so I thought here is my chance. Today I placed the food just inside the door. In he came while I waited outside. I gently shut the screen door thinking I can direct him to the room set up for his capture. Epic fail. Mooch looked at the door, and promptly jumped right through the screen. This is the second time I have had him in the house only to watch the quick escape. This guy defies capture.


----------



## blossombeautiful

Maybe try putting something that will make him sleepy in the food?


----------



## fanwoodguy

Interesting idea but probably not safe. Anything that would act quickly could also be lethal so I am not going there. He continues to visit and eat just outside the door. He is also quite persistent if we do not notice his presence. As long as we respect the 4 - 6 foot "approach zone" he is content to visit several times a day looking for his handout. My concern is if he has parasites or is FIV +. If he cannot be tamed at least he should be vetted, innocluated, neutered etc. My feeling is once he is confined he will calm down because even the escape was not a panicked one, he looked, he leaped and then simply walked away.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Not to worry to much about it. Most literature say the only 2% of feral and domestic cats have FIV. Parasites are easy to remedy too! Thats the good news. Now if you could only catch this elusive kitty!


----------



## fanwoodguy

Mooch has settled into a nice pattern, visits every evening for his can of food, hangs out for a bit (just don't approach) and then leaves. Now he is leaving a mouse by the door in exchange for the cat food. Maybe before winter he will permit capture.


----------



## LadyK

fanwoodguy said:


> Mooch has settled into a nice pattern, visits every evening for his can of food, hangs out for a bit (just don't approach) and then leaves. Now he is leaving a mouse by the door in exchange for the cat food. Maybe before winter he will permit capture.


Ah, that brings back a happy memory. One day when I was feeding Josie when she was outside, I tried a can of Merrick's food as a special treat. The next morning, there was a dead mouse on the porch. I took it that she was offering the mouse to show her appreciation. :luv

Good luck with Mooch! Keep us posted.


----------



## shan841

do you think you may be able to catch him in something bigger- like a large dog crate? he may be more comfortable going inside if he thinks he can escape. then feed him in it to get him used to it and somehow be able to close the door on him? just a thought


----------



## fanwoodguy

Good suggestion. He went missing for a few days but showed up hungry so the process continues. Last night I introduced cat treats to his diet, that got his attention and he moved closer than ever. As much as I want to push the process, I think slow and steady will win this guy over.


----------



## Saly

This sounds like our "Ben" who we have been feeding for about 9 months.
Still cannot touch her, but she is around us all day. I have left the trap out, not set, all summer. This week I am going to try it. I think I may have a rough time getting her in also. Her safe room is all set for her, if only I can get her in. We also have a 15 yr. old cat, our "baby", so we want to bring Ben to the vets as soon as we get her in the trap. I'll let you know how this goes, we're going to start trying this Monday.
Sally


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Saly is your trap covered with a sheet except the opening? Have you been feeding her at the door of the wired open trap and inching the food slowly into the cover, wired open trap so your kitty will loose its inhibitions of eating in the trap? This ensures your best chance once you set the trap and have food at the back. You might want too put cardboard or newspaper on the floor of the trap. We safety pin the sheets to the trap.

Dont let it tare at your heart when the door snaps shut on your kitty, that she gets wildly frantic. Remind yourself she will be on the road to a fantastic life with medical care and a safe place to live.


----------



## Saly

ok, that sounds good, we will try it that way! Will keep you posted, it will break my heart if I can't get her in!!
Sally


----------



## LadyK

Good luck! Instead of a sheet, I had a large bath towel to cover the cage... it even had a hole sliced in the top for the handle. A towel is heavier than a sheet so it might be less likely to blow around. Plus I liked the towel because I just kept it over the cage as I transported her to the vet.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Just so the cat is covered the whole time. Its much more calming for them. Fingers crossed!


----------



## fanwoodguy

I have pretty much given up trying to trap this guy. He comes every evening, waits by the pation door, gets fed and moves on. Sometimes we see him twice a day, sometimes not at all. Last night he showed up after not being around (or not noticed) for 2 days. We went through our usual ritual, he hid behind the chair, I showed him the food but this time he hissed. Not a threat but a hiss. He didn't fluff up, didn't threaten, just hissed. Then he came right next to me to eat. I stayed with him the entire time without any additional displays of displeasure and watched him eat like he was starving. Maybe it's time to try the trap again. Thoughts?


----------



## minikin44

0_o wow he's a tough customer... I don't really know anything about catching ferals (I just picked my kitten up b/c he was somewhat socialized) but I hope you get him. Maybe you could put something irresistibly tasty in the trap? Or catnip?


----------



## fanwoodguy

Mooch does not respond to smelly foods or catnip at all. I am not sure what if anything stimulates him. He prefers wet food to dry, ground food to shreds but the location of the food MUST be in the open and I MUST be behind something before he will eat. Violate that rule and he moves on. I suspect he collects food from other sources in the neighborhood but no one has claimed ownership. He will touch noses with my male cat through the screen, my female wants nothing to do with him but they share the patio at a respectful distance. He really seems like a cat that became lost and just can't get past his fear of people.


----------



## minikin44

It really does sound like he's had bad experience(s) with people trying to catch him before. Have you asked your vet or any local rescues for advice or help catching him?


----------



## fanwoodguy

Have sought advice and really learned nothing new other than what is posted here and on other sites. Last night he showed up, must have been there for a while before we noticed him. I set the trap, covered it, laid a trail of food to the door. He was very good at eating everything up to the trip plate. Beyond that he would not go. After that he simply waited on the patio until he received his full can of food, hung around a bit, played with my cats through the screen and left. Tonight he goes hungry and maybe Sunday I can entice him further into the trap. I really don't want to spook him but would like to get him vetted and neutered at least.


----------



## fanwoodguy

I still cannot catch this guy, but at least he is eating regularly. Interesting that at the height and I mean the height of the hurricaine, when the wind was knocking down trees he showed up at the patio door for his evening meal. He waited under the only chair left outside, gobbled up his daily can of food and ran off. Mooch is one tough cat.


----------



## lyle

Depending on how desperate/committed you are to trapping Mooch you may want to try a "drop trap". I don't know if one is available to you or if you have the resources to make one, but I can tell you that, especially in your situation, it would work. I have a pic of one that I made in my album. It's not a set and leave, it has to be monitored and tripped by hand, but it has trapped every street-wise cat in my neighborhood.
You're right, any cat that would have ventured out during Sandy is one tough kitty!


----------



## fanwoodguy

Despite defying all attempts at capture, Mooch continues to feed regularly at the back door. We don't know where he sleeps but it must be nearby. Last evening we had a breakthrough of sorts. He has come to crave temptation treats. Now he responding the the rattle of the bag and even ate out of my hand. These might be the tool to getting him into the trap and to the vet.


----------



## dt8thd

lyle said:


> Depending on how desperate/committed you are to trapping Mooch you may want to try a "drop trap". I don't know if one is available to you or if you have the resources to make one, but I can tell you that, especially in your situation, it would work. I have a pic of one that I made in my album. It's not a set and leave, it has to be monitored and tripped by hand, but it has trapped every street-wise cat in my neighborhood.
> You're right, any cat that would have ventured out during Sandy is one tough kitty!


This is a good suggestion. A drop trap is sometimes the only thing that will work with very trap wary cats. I'd like to add to lyle's advice by mentioning that if you do catch a cat in a drop trap, you'll likely have to be hiding close enough to spring into action and hold the trap down. Drop traps are essentially large boxes with bait placed under them that are held up on one end by an object (plastic bottles work well). One end of a long string is tied securely around the object, the person hiding nearby holds the other, allowing them to trigger the trap by pulling the string. Think Wile E. Coyote. 

Because drop traps are much larger than other cat traps and need to be easy to trigger, the box must be light enough that the weight of it doesn't delay the time it takes to trigger it, but this also means that given any more than five seconds, the cat will escape--you'll have to jump on that box ASAP, if you want to keep kitty from escaping! My best advice about using a drop trap is to _practice_ a lot before you attempt it with the actual cat! If you don't get it right, and end up spooking him, you may find yourself completely out of options.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies

I don't know much about traps or what they look like but what about covering it in branches and leaves inside and out? Also what about spraying the area near or in the trap with feliway? You said he comes in the garage, what about a feliway plug in just for calming reasons. I don't know, just throwing thoughts out there.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies

I only mention feliway because when I started using a plug in one, since day one my cat wanted to lay right next to it. He loved that thing.


----------



## fanwoodguy

I appreciate the feedback. The drop trap plan would require some construction on my part and I have not been ready to take that step. I am not familiar with feliway but will certainly give that a try. This guy has been a mystery but this week his attitude has changed. Now he will approach and sit next to me while he eats. Before the 4 foot rule had to be respected. Twice he has permitted a touch and only responded with a half hearted hiss. I leave the trap out all of the time so he knows it is there and so far it has not been set to trigger. Given his higher hunger level probably due to the cold, and his interest in treats, this may finally be the opportunity to entice him into the trap.


----------



## Catmamma

Hi. What has happened with Mooch? He sounds like a neat cat, although probably an outdoor one.


----------



## fanwoodguy

Mooch continues to resist capture. Sadly, he appears to have had an altercation with something and has an injured right front paw along with a mark on that shoulder. For a few days he was hissy towards us when being fed. Last night he calmed down a bit and ate his meal while sitting next to me. He is moving into the trap but not far enough to trip the door. Today a trail of tuna is in the trap but he decided hunger was better. I read somewhere that KFC chicken hanging from the back of the trap cannot be resisted so that will the the attempt this evening. The weather has been so bad I did not want to risk a trap and not find him right away. Also the critter cam showed an amazing variety of animals passing through the yard including Mooch, some large fluffy cat that drives my 2 nuts, a single raccoon, a possum, a mouse, a fox, another raccoon or two, something else that could not be identified, all in the space of 10 hours. The critter cam has allowed me to pin Mooch's habits down a bit. I did not realize how often he came to the door to just look. Anyway, today he is going to miss a meal in the hope that he will move into the trap for a trip to the vet and an exam. Wish me luck.


----------



## Saly

It took a few days to trap Ben, I actually had to tape down newspaper on the bottom of the trap, up over the actual trip, and then a small piece of newspaper where the food was, so it looked like one solid bottom, this worked for me. She went in a few times, was able to eat the food, turn around and come back out, but after I put the newspaper down - she went all the way in.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Critter cams are amazing. Its on my wish list. What brand do you have? Fingers crossed for a successful trapping. Then the vet can examine his paw and give him an antibiotic shot if needed. If he doesnt go for the trap try fish mox in his food if it looks like an infection.


----------



## fanwoodguy

Will have to check the brand of the critter cam, picked it up to document the young man who was entering my house and stealing. That was successful. Decided to use it to figure out the habits of Mooch who has a hide somewhere other than my property. He didn't go for the sardines last night so another form of bait will be used this evening. I may even turn the trap into a semi drop trap, placing a stick under the door so he doesn't have to go all the way into the trap to trigger it. Once the door is on it's way down he should not be able to force his way out. My last resort is to simply grab him when he is eating but that risks a violent reaction on his part so for now we will be patient.


----------



## Tiliqua

Wow - you've been incredibly patient with this guy. I enjoyed reading the thread, good luck getting him in the trap and vetted. Definitely sounds like you're making progress, albeit slowly. Kudos for your patience and for helping this guy.


----------



## fanwoodguy

Thank you but he does make it easy. He shows up, isn't aggressive with my two, isn't destructive and really needs the help. My philosophy has been you can't save them all but i can save this one. I am certain he would not have survived the winter without a regular food source. I just want to get him off the streets because it is breeding season and he always shows me that he is an intact male. Nothing good will come of that.


----------



## fanwoodguy

Well Mooch continues to enjoy meals but he does have an injury that flares. It appears his right front paw/leg was broken and set incorrectly. He will limp from time to time, the most recent time being this past weekend when he chased down a baby rabbit. Successful capture but the chase apparently hurt because later that day he was doing the 3 leg shuffle. We let him be for a few days but tonight there will be a small stuffed baby rabbit in the back of the trap along with an mpg of the sounds rabbits make when browsing (ain't the internet fun) Maybe that will get him him back where the trip plate is. It is getting tough to watch him endure life in suburban NJ.


----------



## barkingmad

Sometimes you have to be careful, i let my neighbors cat in a couple of times (not knowing if it was a stray or not) and when he found out he went ballistic. 

Turns out when he was a child a neighbor had done this to his cats before, and the family didn't know for years, till they invited them for dinner one day, and then all **** broke lose! " YOU STOLE MY CATS" lol


----------



## mumof7kitties

Poor Mooch! Hopefully the bunny sounds will lure him to safety. Our fingers and paws are crossed!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fanwoodguy

Well that was an epic fail. My indoor cat was delighted with the stuffed bunny, Mooch could care less. Can anyone offer any alternatives that might get this guy into a trap? To date I have tried every smelly food known and unknown, covered the trap, uncovered the trap, tied the trap open to feed him, attempted a drop trap, enticed him inside only to have him blow the screen door out escaping. He is the fastest thing on 3 legs. We have established he does not belong to anyone since he is out and about at all hours and no one in the neighborhood has responded to any postings. He is an intact male with several battle scars and an obvious broken foot. He will not permit an approach and will only stay nearby if there is a glass door between us. We have also noticed he will miss the food entirely if it is not placed in the same location. It seems as if his sense of smell is impaired as well. The only thing that seems to get his attention has been that "skittery" sound mice make in dry leaves or something small moving along the ground.


----------



## mumof7kitties

Maybe try a pile of leaves in the trap and rig something up that will make them rustle like a mouse would? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fanwoodguy

A brief update. Mooch continues to visit at least twice a day. He waits patiently by the door for his breakfast and dinner, trilling and meowing if we fail to recognize his presence. He even brought home Buddy our inside cat when Buddy bolted one evening. Mooch once in a while will enter the patio door to eat but he remains nervous if he isn't in the great outdoors. He has even allowed a brief touch to the head but nothing more. I haven't tried to trap him for a long time but will be building a home made cat cage in the off chance that he will enter a larger box (4 ft x 2 ft x 2 ft) and I can flip the door closed. He really needs to get off the street based on some of the new battle scars he has.


----------



## lyle

The drop trap didn't work eh! I've trapped a dozen or more cats/raccoons/opossums and never had a failure. Tough to wait 'em out, but effective. What kind of drop trap did you use? I've got some pics of mine in my pic folder.


----------



## lyle

To continue.....It seems from your posts that your problem may not be "how to get Mooch into a trap" as "getting a more effective trap/technique". My personal experience has been that a street-smart cat will quickly become wary of entering anything unusual, regardless of the temptations offered. The primary benefit of the drop trap is that it is not perceived as a " trap" if properly designed and deployed.


----------



## fanwoodguy

Not so much didn't work as much as how to construct and where the **** did he go when I had time. Then there was the issue if moving him into something else hence the idea of building a larger cage with a drop door. What the ****, I have the wire left over from a rabbit hutch, the wood for the most part is laying around from other projects, just need some hinges and a way to construct a drop door. He has walked into things in the past only to squeeze out at the last minute. Lately he has been pretty docile so this may be the way to go. And if it doesn't work I can use this to house the resident cats when we need to secure them for a short time. So yes, my technique is probably lacking in this case but I have captured in no particular order, some other cat, a raccoon, a possum, both of my cats (more than once) just not this particular guy.


----------



## lyle

I certainly applaud your commitment and effort. Success will be yours and just think of the learning experience! :fust


----------



## howsefrau32

Your Mooch sounds a lot like my Arwen, a feral girl I have fed for over a year now. She shows up twice a day too for her meals. She is already fixed and ear tipped, luckily. I worry like crazy about her though. She has lived in my neighborhood for 3-5 years, maybe longer, and everyone on the street knows her, but only I can pet her (took 6 months to be able to do that), but they all know she is a fixed feral and they leave her alone. 

I wonder if a rescue group, if you got in touch with someone, if they might be able to help you catch him? I don't know the whole history, are you just trying to get him neutered and ear tipped, and he will continue to live outside? He sounds like my Arwen, she is not inside cat material at all, and I have 3 inside cats already that I'm pretty sure she would not get along with. 

Thank you for caring for Mooch. I have feeling he will come around more to letting you touch him. Just within the last 3-4 months, I have finally been able to pet Arwen's back...the last thing she would let me pet. I could pet her head and scratch her chin, but she didn't want her back petted. Now I can pet her entire back and sides while she is eating. She used to be fine with me petting her head as long as she didn't see my hand coming towards her. The minute she would see my hand, she would raise a paw like she was going to bap me with it. We are finally at that point now though where she trusts me, I can even lift her front paws off the ground, but if I go to lift her entire body, she freaks and squirms away. 

I have a love for my feral that is unlike my love for any other cat. Good luck with Mooch.


----------



## fanwoodguy

I have spoken with the local rescue group but the response was not helpful. Everything the lady offered was something I had already learned from the internet or had tried. My first cat in this neighborhood was a feral kitten. He lived with us for 18 years before passing. Our second was Lexi who has been with us for 9 years now. She showed up in the yard, ate and simply moved in. Our other cat is a rescue from this same rescue group. Mooch, Buddy and Lex all interact quite well through the screen but Mooch will have nothing to do with a trap. In no particular order, he has picked the food through the opposite end of the trap, entered a large cage only to burst out when he sensed the door closing behind him, been in the house to eat last fall and blew out the screen to get out when he realized it had closed behind him and been in the garage only to bolt out at the slightest hint of the door closing.. He is a very determined outside cat. To his benefit, he showed up to eat in the middle of hurricaine sandy, braved snow drifts during the winter to get to the door and never missed a beat last summer when we traveled to the west coast. I even have the folks who come over to feed my cats helping leave him food. We just cannot get past the fear which is probably the result of being on his own too long. He will have a short life if he isn't caught since he is frequently beat up and I have no idea where he spends his time since he can travel through yards that I cannot, so following is impossible. At least he is well fed and if nothing else I will have a nice cage built for someone to use if it doesn't work. Should be completed after the long weekend, stay tuned.


----------

